

Designer Michael Parenteau's journey to Heroku, Github, Dropbox, etc. - the-come-ons
http://parenteau-sf-journey.herokuapp.com/

======
parenteau
It was a great trip. I definitely would like to do it again next year. Hmm...
I wonder where I will go?

~~~
legomaster
If I had to pick something, I would likely pick NYC as my next stop. There's
enough cool people doing cool things and plenty to do in the city. Good luck,
I hope it's a blast wherever you go!

------
the-come-ons
tldr;

<http://parenteau-sf-journey.herokuapp.com/data>

